
How Hotmail changed Microsoft (and email) forever - doppp
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/12/how-hotmail-changed-microsoft-and-email-forever/
======
em3rgent0rdr
"Hotmail used Secure HTTP (HTTPS) with SSL encryption to protect users' login
credentials, and Microsoft forced customers to use more complex passwords—but
the rest of the service ran over unencrypted HTTP. "Just the authentication
piece required us to run hardware accelerators at the time" :O

------
em3rgent0rdr
I use my hotmail for all my non-business communication (i.e. whenever I have
to give my email out as a consumer). The spam detection and focused inbox work
great for that.

